# Roof rails and ladder



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all,

What are your thoughts about the need as an optional extra for the roof rails and ladder? Same question for the cornering lights. I am trying to lower the price of the van I want to buy.

I don't plan to carry and long items that would not fit in the garage.

I initially thought that the cornering lights would be good due to buying LHD and them being a flat beam but see that the standard lights have the change over lever so would use that.

I was at the NEC show yesterday and the only problem is I have decided that the 514SL is too short and so need to find the funds for the 614, still better to get it right in the first place.  

Always interested in your thoughts and comments.

Cheers.


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

I cannot answer your questions, but I have one for you.

As a Motor Home fan, is the show worth visiting.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Good question, there are lots of stands and a huge amount of motorhomes to view. Also lots of stalls selling stuff.

It is £20 each to get in but all in all I had a good day.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Cornring Lights*

Hi,

We have the cornering lights - they were part of an upgrade pack we ordered.

They have their uses, but i probably would not bother to specify them as a single add on.

I would put the extra towards the 3.0 engine instead - its a gem.

Happy Travels

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Roof Rails & Ladder*

Sorry - meant to answer all in one post .

We had the roof rails & ladder on our previous C644GT - i think i went up the ladder once in two years!.

Are you buying the older spec van on the Alko with double floor?? - or the new model on the Fiat chassis?.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for the posts I had a feeling the lights were not needed, also the same about the ladder so that has made my mind up.

Going for the Hymer B614SL Star Edition with as you suggested the 3.0 Ltr and we want auto due to ankle problems. It is Fiat and a full AL-KO chassis, it has the double floor.

Does that answer your question?

Robin


----------

